# Sony Considers Internet Rival to Cable TV



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sony Corp. is considering launching an Internet-based alternative to cable-TV service, people familiar with the situation said, posing the latest threat to the cable and satellite operators that dominate pay TV.

More *here*.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Being the capitalist I am, I see this as good news in the long run. IMHO competition is a good thing. In the short run, however, it could hurt if content sources become fragmented while the market sorts things out. I wouldn't want to have to pay 3 or 4 services to be able to get what I can now on 2 (Directv & Netflix). Netflix is already about to lose some content.

And - I don't want to have to pay more for bandwidth in some sort of content war.

Obviously Sony is one of the big boys in the room, so this will be very interesting to watch.

For those who do not subscribe to the WSJ, there is a complete story on this topic here.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

*And - I don't want to have to pay more for bandwidth *

That could be the next big battle.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Nice catch Chris. Thanks for providing the link with the complete article Athlon646464. I agree this could start a content war. Talk about a monkey with a wrench.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

This is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------

